# New satin mice - need help with colour/s please...



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

These little ones are VERY little but could someone give me an idea of what colours they are - I have 2 bucks and 4 does they are all satin

This is the first buck who looks champagne but not "pure" as he has slight brindling on his back over his rump, stunning chap regardless










And the second buck looks like a pink eyed cream to me........










The girls are a bit more tricky.....they "look" (to me) to be Dove, Champagne (or argente?) and Slate......










And the 4th girl looks like a "bad" ivory satin??










I probably won't be keeping them all but I'll run them on for a but to see how they develop, at the moment they're very small and impossible to assess.

So what colours do I have???????

Thankies


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the first one is either fawn or red. if it has pink eyes its fawn,black eyes red.its not a bad colour at all if fawn but would not be great for a red.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you've got some reds in there, the first picture certainly looks like a red and the picture of the three together the top left looks like a red the one next to it (top right) looks like a chocolate to me. I'm not too good with the lighter colours though sorry. Although the one in the second picture coculd be champagne, its got pink eyes hasn't it? champagnes can be that sort of yellowy pinkish tinge.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I know that the top one is the colour of fawn but fawns have pink eyes. The dark one looks like choc, the lightest cream and the other...uhm, stone? Im no expert, but I dont think you have a champagne


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

don't get mixed up with cavy colours Naomi.

First pic i'd say was red [if dark eyes] and really cannot be brindle, can't get brindle bucks! i expect you mean that his colour changes? probably because of molt or something??

second pic, champagne, has got that pinky tinge to it

third pic, from bottom up, cream, red, chocolate

fourth, possibly ivory

again i'm no expert, but i'm normally not too bad with colours

Vi x


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd agree with you Vi, I reckon your spot on!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

violet1991 said:


> don't get mixed up with cavy colours Naomi.


can't help it dear it's about all I know PLUS you understood exactly what I meant 

Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

This is a red









I don't think the colour in this picture is accurate as it looks an odd shade. Could be ivory/cream but another picture in natural light would be better.









These are red, chocolate and stone.









Again it might be the lighting but the colour looks off. It's probably an ivory but there seems to be a tinge to it on my monitor.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Cait that's brilliant, I'm pretty certain the pe buck IS cream but I will try to take better pictures of him when he's settled in (and down) a little 

As for the "ivory" satin doe I think her colour could look "off" because she's from mixed breeding ie she wasn't born from ivory x ivory stock, she does look a bit grey but only very slightly?

But again I will try to get better pictures of her - thanks for the help, I think they're all beautiful.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow hun they are gorgeous such lovely colours.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww aren't they so gorgeous I love the way they are looking up such a gorgeous photo. The white one looks like a PEW.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

These 2 are still confusing me, we thought they were chocolate and stone but the chocolate one looks more slate by the minute :?










the ivory is still ivory thank goodness........


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Ivory is a lovely colour. The brown looking one looks like Daisha and Keisha did. What floor covering are you using I like it.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I really love them! so cute. I WANT!!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

sarahh said:


> What floor covering are you using


I switched the mice onto Aubiose a few months ago it's brilliant for smell reduction


----------

